# So I just bought a Tuscany.



## rusty4x (May 14, 2006)

I bought a 05 tuscany from colorado cylist. And i need some advice on a road group. I'm leaning towards an ultegra component group and i'm undecided about how much i should spend on wheels. The campy zonda, mavic sl's and Es, easton acsent, and the dura-ace wheels are kinda what i'm looking at. The mavic's are the best looking wheels, in my opinion. All of these are about $150 bucks away from each other on colorado cyclist. The ES and the zondas are the most $$$$. All of the local mechanics i've talked to have had good things to say about all of the wheels i'm looking at. Any input would be appreciated. The frame came in yesterday, so i'm extremely anxious to get it built up.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*You'll get differences of opinion on this...*

...but I think Ultegra's plenty good enough. It's what I have on my '02 Tuscany, and it's never let me down. I've got Cane Creek wheels on mine, but if you're going with the choices you have listed, I'd go Mavic...no particular reason, I've never had Mavics, I just think they're kind of the standard. Other issue is, if you have Campy wheels, don't know if that'll fly with Shimano...


----------



## tuscanybill (Nov 20, 2005)

rusty, Hey congrats on the new bike, I have a 05 Tuscany (sence last may) and I'm sure you will be pleased. I went full blown and did D/A, no regreats, that said I'm sure that ultegra would give the same service from the reports that I'v read, there is a weight savings if that concerns you. I got the Mavic SL's on mine and they have given very good service in my 2200 miles so far, I trued the front wheel right after reciving and no other issues have come up. Mavic has a really easly serviced free hub, I do mine every 1000 miles (it gets noisy), I think the Mavics are nice looking as well and good preformance as well, That said I have a pair of Velomax circut wheels on my other bike and they have 6000 miles on them, I have never touched them in any way!! they are perfectly true (I dial indicate my wheels) and the hubs have requiered nothing, don't know how the Easton deal affected them. As always it's your bike be sure to get what does it for YOU. Hope that this helps some, All the best -- Bill


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Depending what you weigh I would go with the Easton Accents. They are the lightest and will be the most rsponsive wheel. Easton does a great job of building a very stiff wheel. If your 180 lbs and up I would lean towrds the Zonda or Mavics.


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

rusty4x said:


> I bought a 05 tuscany from colorado cylist. And i need some advice on a road group. I'm leaning towards an ultegra component group and i'm undecided about how much i should spend on wheels. The campy zonda, mavic sl's and Es, easton acsent, and the dura-ace wheels are kinda what i'm looking at. The mavic's are the best looking wheels, in my opinion. All of these are about $150 bucks away from each other on colorado cyclist. The ES and the zondas are the most $$$$. All of the local mechanics i've talked to have had good things to say about all of the wheels i'm looking at. Any input would be appreciated. The frame came in yesterday, so i'm extremely anxious to get it built up.


Hi Rusty,
congratulations on your new Tusc frameset! Could you please tell us which size your Tusc is? Whether or not you got fitted before buying it? How about your body metrics? 
I'm quite interested to know because I'm about to purchase a Tuscany frameset myself and would like to know as much as possible about which sizes fit which riders.

Thanks in advance and have fun building it up and even more fun riding it!

Lorenzo.


----------



## rusty4x (May 14, 2006)

I have the 55cm frame. I am 5'9.5. I was put through a computer measurement system at the local litespeed dealer and they reccomended a 55cm. I have a slightly longer torso and i'm fairly flexible. I also rode the 57, 55, and the 53 to get a good feel. I think the top tube length on the tuscany is 55.5. I will post pics when i get it built up.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

rusty4x said:


> I bought a 05 tuscany from colorado cylist. And i need some advice on a road group. I'm leaning towards an ultegra component group and i'm undecided about how much i should spend on wheels. The campy zonda, mavic sl's and Es, easton acsent, and the dura-ace wheels are kinda what i'm looking at. The mavic's are the best looking wheels, in my opinion. All of these are about $150 bucks away from each other on colorado cyclist. The ES and the zondas are the most $$$$. All of the local mechanics i've talked to have had good things to say about all of the wheels i'm looking at. Any input would be appreciated. The frame came in yesterday, so i'm extremely anxious to get it built up.


I have 05 Zondas & use them as daily wheels, take potholes & all just fine.

If you get campy wheels-go elsewhere methinks, there are many web stores that can get them quite a bit cheaper than CCyclist.


----------



## 12XU (Mar 2, 2006)

I just bought mine fromm CC and went with the Ultergra and Easton Cicuit wheels and I have no regrets. The Ultegra groupo has worked flawlessly and the wheels have held up fine with my 250lb weight. The only thing I did change is that I put on a FSA K-Force compact crankset.


----------



## Lamdog (Jan 11, 2006)

12XU - Nice looking bike!!! How do you like the FSA crank? Thinking about going compact myself but leaning towards the Shimano, mainly for esthetics reasons. What abou the overall ride of the Tuscany?


----------



## 12XU (Mar 2, 2006)

Lamdog said:


> 12XU - Nice looking bike!!! How do you like the FSA crank? Thinking about going compact myself but leaning towards the Shimano, mainly for esthetics reasons. What abou the overall ride of the Tuscany?


I like the FSA crank so far, it shifts great for a compact.

The ride of the Tuscany is a good balance between stiffnes and resilience. The bike sprints and climbs strong without any noticeable flex under my 250# weight. The ride is not as plush as some steel bikes I have ridden but it is way better than any aluminum bikes I have tried.


----------

